# Best Tasting Duck



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Best Tasting Duck~*​
Mallard3434.69%Teal2727.55%Pintail33.06%Wood Duck1717.35%Coot22.04%Goose77.14%Other88.16%


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i was just wondering what the best tasting duck is???


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

I have ate plenty of species of duck in my life. But overall I prefer pintail, mallard, wood duck, and wigeon.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

COOT!!!!!!!!!!! J/K uke: :rollin:


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

wood ducks that have been feeding on acorns are good....

Blue winged teal are great......

But I will take a canvasback that has been eating celery grass over any duck. I voted other.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

They are what they eat.

Teal have always been a favorite. Got into some Bluewings this year that have been feeding in a flooded cornfield and they were even better. 

Never shot Teal stuffed full of corn before this year.

On the other hand. Remeber getting into afew last fall that almost mad me puke just to clean em let alone eating them. Dont know what they got in to but they were RANK.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You didn't list canvasback as an option...

Canvasbacks are the king of ducks and the best table fare of any duck, but most guys have never tasted one!

LOL...if you get a lot of "other" votes... that may be the culprit!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Long Spur (Sep 22, 2006)

A Canvasback can't be beat! Too bad I haven't shot one in years. :fiddle:


----------



## AvianQuest (Dec 22, 2004)

It's not even close...

Black-bellied Whistling Duck


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Cans and reds were hunted for markets due to how good they are. We just ate the red I got this last weekend and he was better then the greenheads that were with him. But there is a restriction on cans up here this year.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

There is a reason why every duck except Mallards are called shizz ducks!! 8)


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

PHEASANTS! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> PHEASANTS! :lol:


 :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Try cooking a mallard no more than medium-rare and you will be amazed at the flavor and texture of the meat...there is not any type of liver flavor at all when cooked like this.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I preffer Mallard and Woody, BUT only bc I haven't had many other ducks, or even been privledged to shoot others. I even preffer it over goose, ahnds down, my old man, loves goose though. 
No doubt, you have to cook it medium rare, i agree 100%~

:beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> PHEASANTS! :lol:


True that, but they don't decoy worth a darn. :wink:


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 26, 2006)

Ha ha....You have coot listed as an option.

I like coot the best....with a side of cod liver oil. :lol:


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

I just wanna know why they have goose listed as an option for best tasting duck? :roll:


----------

